# Smithy Multi-Function machines



## Graybeard (Dec 3, 2007)

In spite of my years I'm new to machining. I have limited space, etc. - the same old story that many others have. I've been looking at the Smithy line of multi-function machinery. In particular the Midas model 1220 LTD has caught my eye. It appears to have most of the capacity that I would ever need, and if it didn't it wouldn't bother me to have someone else do whatever I needed. I gather that as in other fields this multi-purpose machinery will not be as good as task-specific machines, but I don't see that being too big a problem. Has anyone out there had any experience with the Smithy machinery? Own one? If so, what are your experiences with it? Suggestions?

I went the used lathe route once before and had a nightmare, so I'm loath to go that way again.

Thanks,

Cliff.


----------



## tattoomike68 (Dec 3, 2007)

I have a little Smithy Midas 1220 and have had no problems with it.

The lathe part is just fine, hitting a target diameter is no problem.

The mill head works ok, it wont take a large cut but I am used to 3+ HP mills from on the job. For close work some mag bases and idicators are needed unless you get a dro mounted on it.

I do wish I would have gotten the LTD model but hind sight is 20/20.

I have had mine since may of 2006 and all I have done is clean it, oil it and run it. No problems. Out of the crate mine cut <.0005" taper in 6" and runout on the spindle face, chuck register and taper could not be measured with a regular dial indicator. Even the chuck runs just as true. After getting it out of the crate and giving it the test it was ready to oil up, tool up and run.

If you buy one 3 things I know that are nice to have is a small real mill vice, a live center and a 4 jaw chuck.

I am happy with my Smithy.


----------



## hitandmissman (Dec 3, 2007)

I have a smity AT300 the one before the 1220 I think, I bought in 1996. I have done nothing to the machine and am sadisfied with it. Does what I need to do. If I was to buy another machine now it would probly be another smithy but bigger model.


----------



## Graybeard (Dec 6, 2007)

I've been spending some time reading about the various models and their specifications when I came across this: http://www.shoptask.com/  I must say that it looks like an impressive bit of machinery...now to start saving my pennies...

Does anyone out there have any experience with the newere Shoptask bridge model?

Cliff.


----------



## tattoomike68 (Dec 6, 2007)

Graybeard  said:
			
		

> I've been spending some time reading about the various models and their specifications when I came across this: http://www.shoptask.com/  I must say that it looks like an impressive bit of machinery...now to start saving my pennies...
> 
> Does anyone out there have any experience with the newere Shoptask bridge model?
> 
> Cliff.



I have not used one but I find by the time you get into that price range you may as well get a bench mill with dovetail ways and a seperate lathe.

As Much as I like my smithy I wish I had more money at the time and got 2 machines and not One. changing them over is kind of a headache. I tend to get lazy and try to design everything to be done on the lathe so I dont have to set the mill up.

The Shoptask is known to be a fine machine. reseach it than call them with any questions. I did that before I got my smithy and the people on the phone knew what I was asking and were very helpfull.

I see they hide the price on thier web site, thats about the ony bad thing I can say about them.

Another thing to think about is what it comes with, some outfits will sell you a machine with no chucks, no centers, no drillchuck for the tailstock,,,, than before long you have $5,000 into a machine to use it.

lots to think about.


----------



## Graybeard (Dec 7, 2007)

Yeah, the money does add up, and I have thought long and hard about individual machines, but space is my problem. We've down-sized and space is at a premium. No matter how I slice the pie it looks as if it comes out to the $5,000 neighborhood in order to be able do anything decent. You're oh-so-right about needing to check for tooling! Everyone seems to have the deal of the century which includes tooling packages - "all you'll ever need" - but the packages vary tremendously from a chuck, tool holder and a few cutters to some really impressive packages. Then there is the freight that few seem to address up front - as if the gear is going to walk into my garage by itself for nothing...

Some years ago I bought a used Rockwell lathe with the intention of bringing it up to snuff - nightmare city, to say the least. It was then that I learned a hard lesson about proprietary motors and parts and the importance of checking the headstock and ways. I ended up frustrated and selling the lathe to someone who was willing to accept poor tolerances. Now I'm willing to buy only a new machine or one that is nearly new and still tight.

Cliff.


----------



## Bogstandard (Dec 7, 2007)

Don't want to go too far off topic here, but this is the latest sort of thing coming in from the far east. Don't know how they work (haven't had time to go visit them recently) but they do seem rather versatile.

http://www.chesteruk.net/store/cestrian_multi_function_machine.htm

Rather than a lathe with a miller on, this seems to be a horizontal/vertical miller that can be used as a lathe. Retail here at about $4k

John


----------



## rake60 (Dec 7, 2007)

Interesting Machine John!

I personally have never owned a multi-machine. I have had opportunities to play on a couple. They were both Pacific Rim imports. Based on the operation characteristics of those, it would be real tough to recommend one to anyone. I have never had a chance to play with a Smithy, but I have talked to several people who are very pleased with theirs...

Rick


----------



## Swede (Dec 21, 2007)

I started with a Smithy, one of their first. The lathe portion indeed can do OK work, but the mill is EXTREMELY limited in capacity and function. There are people doing brilliant work on 3:1 machines, but that is due to their skill as operators, and they do it in spite of the machine. May I respectfully suggest a 10" lathe and a square-columned bench mill as being infinitely more suitable for a beginning machinist. Space - all you need is another 6 square feet for the mill. It can be done.

Best of luck in your decision.


----------



## Graybeard (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for all of your input. 

I've pretty much decided to go with separate machines now. I'm up in the air as to which bench top lathe (leaning toward an 11x26 though), but the mill will definately be either a Sieg X2 or X3 - depends on how the budget holds up.

Cliff.


----------



## BobWarfield (Jan 3, 2008)

FWIW, I love my Lathemaster 9x30 if you need a compact lathe. I have a big IH Mill, but I've really admired the Sieg mills too. If they'd been around when I bought the IH, I might have even tried the smaller mill to get my feet wet. 

Cheers,

BW


----------



## DICKEYBIRD (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi Cliff, go with the X-3 if at all possible. It's a much more robust & powerful machine than the X-2. That X-2 will look like a toy sitting next to a 11x26 lathe anyway.

Grizzly had it on sale for $850 a month or so ago but I see they're back up to $950 now. I've had mine for over a year now and love it! (Wish I could afford to CNC it though.)


----------



## Cedge (Jan 4, 2008)

Dickeybird
Glad to hear you are satisfied with the X3. I've been considering an upgrade later this year and wondered if it was a good bang for buck machine. I heard some complaints when it first arrived on the scene, but it appears Seig has finally managed to get past those now, as I see far more positives than negatives being posted.

Steve


----------

